# Phillips Year?



## fat tire trader (Jul 4, 2015)

Click on the link below to see more photos of my Phillips. Does anyone know how to tell what year it is?

http://fattiretrading.com/phillips.html

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 4, 2015)

As a enthusiast of English bicycles, I would like to say you have scored a nice one there. You might get close to the year by getting approximate dates on the Cyclo gear changer.  I would guess mid-thirties.


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 5, 2015)

I did a little more digging and found the the British Cyclo derailleurs should be date stamped on the top outside of the jockey arm. http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/standardcyclo.html

Wow, I'm envious of your bike. I don't recall seeing very many, if any, Cyclo gear changers on roadsters. Usually they were placed on clubman or sports bikes. What are your plans with it? I'd really like to see it back in road ready condition.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to research the derailleur. I will look for the date later today. For now this bike is going to stay in as found condition. I have other bikes that I want to go through first.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 6, 2015)

really astounding example - contains everything cool about Brit lightweights.


----------



## Long Beach Leo (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice! Looks like a bike you'd see float by on and English TV series like Downton Abbey or The Midwife.


----------

